# 07 Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Bigger Tires



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I was wanting to know if I can jump up to 315 x70 x17 from my 245 x70 x 17s without any Truck Mod and still be able to use my plow without any difficulty or maybe just go with 285x70x17s

Any Help or Idea's


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure on your year but I just went to 315's on my 2010 Ram 2500 HD with no issues. I do plan on taking it to the dealer and have them change the tire size in the computer so the shift points work better and the speedo is closer. I put a leveling kit in also in the front.
before








after


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 07 with a cumins diesel and western wideout plow. I see you put a leveling kit up front thats what I didnt want to do at this time. I would like to see a picture with your wheels cranked all the way to the right and left to see the clearence. I think seeing your pics I think I better go with the 285's


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

You can not do 315s and not rub on a stock suspension. I wouldnt want to plow with that wide of a tire anyway. Its too wide.


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

i have 285's for summer tires and had the plow on with it with no issues at all, i go back to stock 245's for winter plowing, narrower is better for snow


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am going to run 285's for plowing, on the stock rims. I drove this truck quite a while with out the leveling kit, I just like the looks of it much better sitting level.


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a 08 QC 2500, putting on a KORE HP front level kit. I may run 305/70R17 tires they are about 34x11.5 the kit says you can clear 35's no problem. check out www.koreperformance.com or www.thecarlisuspension.com both good sites for dodge suspension


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Even with the 1 1/2" Hellbent steel leveling kit my tires rub at full lock just a tad. I think they hit the trailing arms or whatever you call them. LOL


----------



## jmorgan71587 (Sep 7, 2011)

Go with the 285's I just put 285 70 17 cooper zeon ltz tires on and LOVE them. Had to do some plowing this weekend and they just clear with all the weight up there. Also got great traction. Killed my mpg's a fair amout from the stock 265's


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

stock suspension will clear at most a 285/75/17... my friend has these in the Nitto Terra Grappler with stock suspension on his 05 ram 2500 and he runs a 8ft fisher. The tires are bad ass they measure 34x11.22 Tall and also skinny for their size....unfortunately they are on intergalactic back-order nationally. good luck trying to find them...let me know if you do i need a pair ASAP!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

you should check out a thread called "stock with big meat" on cumminsforum.com. this might help you out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;1299720 said:


> You can not do 315s and not rub on a stock suspension. I wouldnt want to plow with that wide of a tire anyway. Its too wide.


My buddie just put 315's on his factory 17's on his stock 07 and has zero rub issues. Full lock, over bumps, nothing. Looks great too.

He does NOT plow with the truck, so it would be pushing it if he did, but on a stock daily driver they fit great.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

got-h2o;1336526 said:


> My buddie just put 315's on his factory 17's on his stock 07 and has zero rub issues. Full lock, over bumps, nothing. Looks great too.
> 
> He does NOT plow with the truck, so it would be pushing it if he did, but on a stock daily driver they fit great.


Here's a pic:


----------



## premium lawns (Nov 4, 2010)

One of my buddies has the kore leveling kit with 35x12.5 on his 08 2500, still rides great and doesn't squat with his 8.2 boss v. Plus it looks sick.


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

how are 315/70/17 tires to plow with ....too wide...i assume they would float and give worse snow traction than a 285/70/17....any one here plow with 35's??????????????


----------



## crash444 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are my 315/70/17 Goodyear Duratracs on Stock wheels. I love these tires in the snow and the mud, These are my fourth set. The first set was 265/70/17 on an 08 Ford f 350 with the 6.4 Powerstroke then I put 285/70 17 the following year. this truck was my work truck and had a Fisher xtreme V SS on it. Tires worked awesome and I didn't notice any difference in changing sizes while plowing, the increased height help. Then i had a set of 33x12.50 x 15 on a jeep rubicon and that thing would wheel awesome in the snow and now I have this 04 Cummins diesel with a hell bent 2 inch leveling kit with the 315/70 x17 and these tires work awesome yes they rub a little on the mud flap at full lock but i also have the fender flare's on them. would I plow with them heck yea they are not as big as the 4.25x22.5 on the front of my mack 10 wheeler that I use to plow all the roads with. My new work truck is a 2011 dodge 2500 with the 6.7 800lbs cummins and as soon as I wear the stock 245's out which are way to small I will be putting 305's on there is no rub issues at all at stock heightwith 305's. With the new Dodge I have the Boss V XT 9.2 on that


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks good^^^

And just an FYI for anyone interested, my buddie with the maroon Dodge above just spur of the moment traded the truck in. Fortunately I had a set of nice 265's we slapped on it before time. Sooooooooo, the 315's with roughly 1-200 miles are now available at a nice discount. That is until I decide to buy a set of 17's for one of my trucks. These were around $1,200 with tax plus mounting. If you want to save about 25% let me know.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

crash is that a power wagon?


----------

